# Vintage moldings



## chucknesbitt (Nov 24, 2020)

I have approximately 400 ft of molding, mostly oak, of 6 different designs. This is "new" molding as it has never been used and is at least 75 years old. I would love to get it into the hands of someone who could use it and have no idea the value. Any thoughts?


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jul 4, 2018)

welcome to the forum, Chuck.
are you giving these moldings away for free ?
if so, your location and more photos would help.
if you are trying to sell them, you would have better luck with your local venues
such as CraigsList, FaceBook Market Place, OfferUp, etc.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

chucknesbitt said:


> I have approximately 400 ft of molding, mostly oak, of 6 different designs. This is "new" molding as it has never been used and is at least 75 years old. I would love to get it into the hands of someone who could use it and have no idea the value. Any thoughts?


#35 is a bed mold, #31 is a picture mold, #68 is a back band or drop mold, #28 is a cove ceiling mold, #104 is a small cove ceiling mold and # 95 is a nice base cap.


----------



## Jar944_2 (Oct 30, 2020)

New or old the value would be the same (for the identical species) 

Finding a "buyer" will be difficult unless you happen to locate someone needs the exact profile you have. If it was 500 ot 1000' of each profile that would be different.


----------



## Tool Agnostic (Aug 13, 2017)

Depending on where you live, you might look for a local woodworking club with members who may be interested.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

John Smith_inFL said:


> welcome to the forum, Chuck.
> are you giving these moldings away for free ?
> if so, your location and more photos would help.
> if you are trying to sell them, you would have better luck with your local venues
> such as CraigsList, FaceBook Market Place, OfferUp, etc.


 I think that he would have to be wanting to get rid of them local. Shipping would be impossible with those lengths.

Depending upon where he lives there may be brick and mortar stores like Rocklear that would put them on their bulletin board. 

George


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Actually those aren't antique moldings, I can buy them local here from a trim supply, they are pretty common.


----------

